

Best Free Linux Books - tscott
http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100402190204972/12MoreoftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html

======
bellybutton
Linkers and Loaders by John Levine is not exclusively about Linux, but it does
a great job of walking you through in great detail common formats for
executables on Linux and the work it takes to get a program running. The
manuscript chapters are available at <http://www.iecc.com/linker/>. I loved
the book so much I bought a hard copy.

